# my fishy be sick..help



## badkittykkr (Oct 7, 2010)

Newbie here. i've had a 60gal fresh setup going for a year. I had, up till 6days ago , 2 convict cichlids , 1 upsidedown featherfin , 1 leaf , 1 african albino cichlid and a 16inch pleco in my tank. I sold an older tank to a friend who took all my fish but the pleco. yesterday i noticed my pleco has some LARGE lighter colored areas on his body. None of my fish have ever been sick in the year i had them. I've had a smaller tank with large goldfish that got ick a few times , but other than ick, i've never dealt with any illness.

I just took the picture below. I tested my tank just now ...all is normal except ph is 7.8 and the water is alittle hard.

Any help would be awesome. Thank you *c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You said all is normal except the ph is 7.8. What did you mean?


----------



## badkittykkr (Oct 7, 2010)

using a 5in1 test strip for nitrate , nitrite , hardness ,alkalinity and ph


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Strip kits really arent great you should get a liquid test kit. How old is the 16 inch pleco btw?


----------



## badkittykkr (Oct 7, 2010)

i have no idea how old. I used to clean out rentals after evictions. Tenant left 30g and 45g bowfront tanks in the house with no power for 3 weeks. water was horrid and i thought everything was dead. i drained the tanks down to 3 inchs and began removing decor and all the fish i mention i had , were all still alive. That was one year ago. Like i said none have ever been sick.

Can u recommend a good liquid test kit.


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

badkittykkr said:


> Can u recommend a good liquid test kit.


Pick up an API Master Test Kit.


----------



## badkittykkr (Oct 7, 2010)

ok..but any help on whats wrong with my pleco ? the discolorations are now on both sides of him.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try going here.
Fish Skin Disorders


----------

